# صابون طبيعي . بنكهات مختلفة .. قوالب شامبوهات كل ماتحتاجة المراءة لجمالها .



## شهد101 (1 أبريل 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الساده / السيدات المحترمين 

الموضوع : صابون (( طبيعي ))

عبارة عن قوالب مختلفة ومشكلة مستخلصة من الطبيعة ومن الاشجار بكافة انواعها وشامبوهات / فوائد الصابون الطبيعي كثير لاتعد ولاتحصى ..
حبوب الشباب / ازالة النمش . / تفتيح وتبيض البشرة / ازلة الدهوون من الوجة . التقشير . الصنفرة /

زيت ثمار الورد . وفوائدة 
زبدة الشيا 
تستخرج زبدة الشيا من ثمار الشيا التى تتواجد فقط في المناطق الاستوائية في افريقيا قد تستغرق شجرة الشياحوالي 20-30 سنة كي تنتج تمارا تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الاحماض الدهنية 
صابون .. الحليب . اطلبيعي صابون الزنجبيل صنفرة . صابون الماعز . .....
الفوائد 
مرطب يومي للبشرة \ ترطيب البشرة اليومي ترطيب فروة الراس الجافة \ الطفح الجلدي \ تقشير الجلد تقشير الجلد بعد التعرض للشمش تاخير ظهور التجاعيد 
التهابات الجلد 
المنتج له فترة في السوق ومتخصصون في التسويق ونسبة المبيعات كبيره 

.. الصنع تايلندي . ..

الاسعار : سعر القطاعي : 15 ريال للحبة .
للاستفسار / رسالة على الخاص ومرفق لكم الصور ..


----------

